# Front Leg making "clicking" sound



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes, Beamer had/has this in his back legs, he is 1 1/2. My vet said it was like our joints clicking, calcium deposits breaking up, but no severe injury at the knees. Have your vet check the elasticity/flexibility of the elbow and joints and they should be able to determine if there is a tear or not.


----------



## dancingstorm (May 5, 2008)

Hi Thomas i have experienced this before with my 3 yr old boy joshua. it first started when he was 6 mnths old. he would also have intermittent limping. i took him to the vet, who decided there was nothing wrong ! ( without doing a clinical exam). needless to say i sought a second opinion and josh was x-rayed at 8 mnths and diagnosed with Elbow dysplasia. My friend mike has joshua,s 7 mnth old sister poppy who is showing the same symptoms. x-rays are inconclusive, but vets are keeping a close eye on her. Keep an eye on your dog's weight, try to prevent her from bouncing around. let us know how you get on at the vet ? fingers crossed :wave:


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Our Taya had a click in her back leg after her first ACL surgery. It was quite loud and I was disturbed. The ortho vet eventually decided it would go away without any extra work--and it did. But if I were you, I'd like the vet see/listen to it.
By the way...welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Sawyer's back legs have been clicking too. We've purchased some Flexicose (liquid Glucosamine/Chondroitin/MSM) and seeing if that helps.


----------

